# Lots and lots of reptiles! (and amphibians)



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

My Crested Geckos. I'll be breeding in a few years as some of my juveniles become the appropriate size. 

*Bazil 









Beatle









Graham (Photo taken by Erica @ Crown Jewel Reptiles. I'm still waiting on the weather to be cool enough to ship.)









Jeremy (Photo taken by Erica @ Crown Jewel Reptiles. I'm still waiting on the weather to be cool enough to ship.)









Laila (Photo taken by Erica @ Crown Jewel Reptiles. I'm still waiting on the weather to be cool enough to ship.)









Pepper (Photo taken by Erica @ Crown Jewel Reptiles.)









Zoe (Photo taken by Erica @ Crown Jewel Reptiles. I'm still waiting on the weather to be cool enough to ship.)









Unnamed (Photo taken by Erica @ Crown Jewel Reptiles. I'm still waiting on the weather to be cool enough to ship.)







*


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*My Gargoyle Gecko, Starr. (Photo taken my Matthew Parks of Pangea Reptile. Still waiting on the weather to be cool enough to ship.)*









My Corn Snakes

*Russ*









*Dex*


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Our Fire Belly Toads

Ignatius 









Patience 









Our Cranwell's Horned Frogs 

*Zeppelin*









*Io*


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I love the toads! So cute!


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

You're cresties are awesome! I especially like Laila, Beatle, and Jeremy. I'm not sure what sex mine is yet, so he/she is unnamed.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

RatfanaticLady29 said:


> You're cresties are awesome! I especially like Laila, Beatle, and Jeremy. I'm not sure what sex mine is yet, so he/she is unnamed.


Thanks!  ... I love all kinds of snakes, but geckos are my real reptile passion.


----------



## SilentRobert23 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hah. "Zeppelin". I see what you did there.


----------

